# My latest Dilema



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am really scratching my head on this one. I was given a box of wood,and told to see what I could build out of this.

It is a real challenge. Apparently the owner Had cut down an ornamental shrub, maybe a Holly bush, and cut it in firewood length,then decided to resaw it into boards some time ago. He cut it green and sprayed/ painted it with paraffin wax and stored it away in his shop dark corner and forgot about it. When he passed away awhile back, his widow gave it to me and asked for me to please makes something out of Al's wood for her.

What do you think Guys?
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

First thing that comes to mind is a live edge plant stand. Minimal milling required, keeps an attractive natural look, functional conversation piece...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it is totally worthless, except for firewood. So, you had better box it up and send it to me. I'm in a good mood today, so I'll even pay shipping. PM me for my address if you agree.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

A box of some sort, maybe...?

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how about some insight to the owner...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

stick has a good idea, for a change. lol What were the interests of the gentleman? Hobbies? Profession or craft?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

some kind of small box as a gift to the spouse of the gentleman.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are all good ideas.
He was a Stress Eng. MIT Grad. with a Master Degree in Business Management from another College on the East Coast, and his hobby was wood working. He was one of the passed pres. of our WW club an the only thing he ever showed were these complicated jigs,and vacuum venturas for vacuum veneering, that I can remember, his woodworking knowledge was low to mid level in my book. Nothing like I see from you members.
His wife is a Structural Engr. and a Masters in Material Stress Engr. ,They lived in an upper middle class neighborhood, raise 10 kids, they each had 4 and they adopted 2 more. She has very high tastes and I am not sure I could meet her level of approval, but will do my best.

I am thinking along the same lines as you are. A box sounds good, I like the planter idea,I will definitely use the live edges and try to maximize the grain. It is going to be a lot of hand work as the warpage of the boards is extreme, but I plan to use that as a feature too.

Thanks for the input, now back to the shop,I am on a mission.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe cut some of the better pieces into veneer? You’d have more options that way. Veneer both sides and cap the edges with thin strips of it and it would almost look like solid wood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a planter that looks like a bridge...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> a planter that looks like a bridge...


:grin: I don't want to get into her area of expertise. But the planter is looking like a good way ,the plants and the live edge,HMMMMM.......... they kind of go together.

The slabs are all length grain,with lots of knots. I sanded some today with an ROS and I think I am on to something. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mantle clock...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> :grin: I don't want to get into her area of expertise. But the planter is looking like a good way ,the plants and the live edge,HMMMMM.......... they kind of go together.
> 
> The slabs are all length grain,with lots of knots. I sanded some today with an ROS and I think I am on to something.
> 
> Herb


The wood is looking better and better now that you are sanding it. I vote for a box to store memories, or mantle clock to remind of happy times or maybe a live edge vase to bring a little beauty into her life.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pedestal skeleton clock...
miniature GF skeleton clock..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> :grin: I don't want to get into her area of expertise. But the planter is looking like a good way ,the plants and the live edge,HMMMMM.......... they kind of go together.
> 
> The slabs are all length grain,with lots of knots. I sanded some today with an ROS and I think I am on to something.
> 
> Herb


George Nakashima believed that it was the defects that gave pieces character.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If it's Holly, might I suggest using some for a Chess set (The White ones obviously) and an endgrain chessboard. Or veneered as Charles suggested?
Maybe used with Purpleheart or Walnut for the Black pieces. There'd still be lots of wood left over afterwards...or conversely, use the offcuts for the White chess pieces.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I see a few wall shelves there. Either individual or married together someway in some sort of functional art piece.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Herb - you could use one of those pieces as a memorial plaque with her husband's name, DOB and Date of Death, etc. I was going to suggest some sort of serving tray as well, but if it's holly, I've read where it has some level of toxicity, at least in the leaves and berries. Not sure about the actual wood.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not sure what she might like or what her interests might be. What do you think about a jewelry box / recipe box. I am letting my other interests filter in :smile: Thinking outside of the box :wink:maybe some kind of photo frame for family photos. That was just a couple ideas for the short pieces you have to work with. You will have to let us know what you decide on. Sounds like a nice project.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Please post picture(s) of your completed project. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nate2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

They probably have a fairly extensive library. A small project might actually be some really cool bookends.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe the warpage could be a 'feature' in a wall clock, Herb.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Herb looks like you got a bunch of good ideas already I just think the live edge is the best feature of the wood. Maybe take a look at the odd grain and come up with a odd shaped box with the live edge.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

whimsofchaz said:


> Herb looks like you got a bunch of good ideas already I just think the live edge is the best feature of the wood. Maybe take a look at the odd grain and come up with a odd shaped box with the live edge.


I will try that,Chuck. I agree the live edge is dramatic. I am going to try to make a number of different items. the material varies so much in thickness and is warped so much that it can't be thicknessed using a planer or my drum sander,so I have to try and match boards together that are near to the same thickness. There is some odd grain going on too I have found.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> I am not sure what she might like or what her interests might be. What do you think about a jewelry box / recipe box. I am letting my other interests filter in :smile: Thinking outside of the box :wink:maybe some kind of photo frame for family photos. That was just a couple ideas for the short pieces you have to work with. You will have to let us know what you decide on. Sounds like a nice project.


Roxanne, I like the recipe box idea, what size do recipes come in? would they be on 3X5 cards? or is there a certain size that works best?
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Herb - you could use one of those pieces as a memorial plaque with her husband's name, DOB and Date of Death, etc. I was going to suggest some sort of serving tray as well, but if it's holly, I've read where it has some level of toxicity, at least in the leaves and berries. Not sure about the actual wood.


I plan on doing the plaque,Vince, good idea. Thanks for the warning on toxicity of the wood. I wrote to the widow and inquired as to the specific specie of the wood. I have a good piece picked out for plaque already.
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Is the material thick enough that you could run one surface over the joiner to give each piece one flat reference surface? Then you would have better options about building boxes and such. I like Stick's idea of a mantle clock.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> Is the material thick enough that you could run one surface over the joiner to give each piece one flat reference surface? Then you would have better options about building boxes and such. I like Stick's idea of a mantle clock.


Andy, yes I can get one straight edge or 2 ,a top and a bottom. But the faces will have to be wavy. A mantle clock is possible and I have been considering one.
Thanks for suggesting.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb:

A great problem to have and I'm sure you're up to ti. The live edge certainly needs to be featured and that might be tough in a clock or box, except for the top of the box. A nice planter stand or end table would be great. 

At the risk of being a bit macabre, if the lad was cremated perhaps an urn?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mantle clock that looks like a bridge....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet a lot of her time is centered around an iPad or tablet of some sort. Maybe a simple stand like the one I made several years ago. My wife uses hers in the kitchen all the time.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE, I like the recipe box idea, what size do recipes come in? would they be on 3X5 cards? or is there a certain size that works best?
Herb[/QUOTE]

Herb, I'm certainly not Roxanne, but my wife likes 4x6 cards. 3x5 are often too small for involved recipes.
Bob


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@MT Stringer 

Mike what size might that be, that is an interesting idea I don't have any of that gear to reference it to?

Thant is a great idea.
@old coasty

Thanks for the size. I knew it was card size, but not exact.


Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a peak of the planter, still have to add a base and feet. And finish, just have a coat of shellac to keep the finger prints off. Hmmmmmmm.........................Not good.
Herb

Can you see Sleepy the Shark with something in his mouth on the RH side?



Click to enlarge


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> @MT Stringer
> 
> Mike what size might that be, that is an interesting idea I don't have any of that gear to reference it to?
> 
> ...



The one she is using in the kitchen now is 9 inches wide x 10 inches tall. The angle is 14 degrees if I recall correctly. Lately, she is printing recipes off the internet and uses a standard clip board to hold them while she is cooking. The clip board sits on the stand nicely.

The rear support was a design I came up with by trial and error. 

Note: I think the stands shown in the pictures are slightly smaller in overall size. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never been really confident of species identification via photos of the lumber only.
I'm going to guess that tree was actually a _confluence of multiple trees_ growing from the same [stump]!
The photos indicate differing sap lines and hearts. There's a _confluence of three trees_ growing from a common stump in the front yard of a home near me.
There's a Southern Yellow Pine, a Black Oak and a Red Maple "all growed together" as the locals say. If it ever gets cut-down, I cannot wait to see the sections.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia

My great grandmother had a cucuclock (?sp?) if something like that (naturally rustic) could be made, she might appreciate it!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The one she is using in the kitchen now is 9 inches wide x 10 inches tall. The angle is 14 degrees if I recall correctly. Lately, she is printing recipes off the internet and uses a standard clip board to hold them while she is cooking. The clip board sits on the stand nicely.
> 
> The rear support was a design I came up with by trial and error.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, that will work, I like the design of the back support.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@OPG3
Otis, you are very nearly correct. Only all the same shrub. I ask the woman and she replied yesterday that it was a holly bush planted close to the sidewalk , they trimmed it back every few years, until it got too large and they cut it down altogether. This was piece from the stump.

Herb


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done, Herb I like the rectangle with the free edges on top.

they are very much in my line of woodwork, and as I have used several bits of planks with free - and rough - edge, 
I would like to put two questions for a planter:

(a) whatever the plant inside, it will be watered often, and whatever the technique, there will be water in contact with the planter. This has kept me from making wooden planters from the beginning of my woodworking days. No matter what the varnish, or the structure of the bottom, or the legs underneath. Have you considered that?
(b) such a plank will warp or/and split. Are there any addinional ways to keep it in shape? 

answering these wuestions also helps me with the use of many free edge planks of cypress I acquired over the years.

I am looking forward to see the final result; your experience and expertise assure me of a very nice final object

Dimitri


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Dimitri M

Thanks for the compliments, Dimitri old friend. This also has been a concern of mine. The bottom right now is 1/4" plywood. the base i am making to attach under it is a 3/4" thick aromatic cedar. I am going to drill a 3/4" hole in the center to let out any excess water. My intent is for it to hold a pot with a tray under it,not fill it with soil. Cypress and Cedar are very close as water resistance goes, I am not sure how the Holly wood sides would hold up to water contact. 
The Holly was coated with paraffin wax before I started, and I sealed it with shellac, now I will coat it with a water borne acrylic. Maybe if I wax the inside after the finish cures ,it will prolong any damage.

I have made long cedar window planter many times and the ones they put soil into only last a few seasons, but the ones they put potted plants in last quite some longer.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Herb . I see a brontosaurus eating bark lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice job Herb . I see a brontosaurus eating bark lol


LMAO HAHAHAHAHA
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

You have the key, always use a potted plant in the planter. Not only does it avoid the "rot" issue but the plants can be changed seasonally etc.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

It goes a lot further than a "potted" plant.

I think, what will make this planter survive, is a very careful and good gardener on the end of the balance:

Free - and dramatic, lifted at the end - edges will complement a plant with small, bright green foliage dropping over the free edge with grace, not a high - standing sword-like foliage or stem. Additionally, color wil lbe dramatically accented by the old naure colors of wood-and-edge (gray, dark brown, wheaty ivory wood). I am thinking of petunias or something similar.

Then, the pot in which the flowers will be in, will definetely have a hole to drain the water, so it needs to be placed inside a larger pot, without a hole, to maintain the wooden planter dry. The little plastic tray usually under flower pots will not be enough. Such big flower pots to contain the pot-with-hole are in French called "cache pot" and I am not surre what they are called in Englsih. So we are looking for a square "cache pot" to fit in the wooden planter, and I think the wooden planter should NOT have a drain hole to invite disaster. Also, a sheet metal made-to-measure cache pot will not help, as we have tried that in our home, and it finally made moldy wet areas on the wooden bottom: as it was snap fit, it was never reomoved to let air to the wooden surface. so here you need a cache pot that will fit in the planter, will be easily removed, wil lstay dry and rust free and will be big enough to accommodate the plant-in-pot, which should be removed to be watered, and only put back in the planter when dry.

I say all this because i consider that the most valuable part in this project is not the hard-fo-get free-edge planks, but the hours you spend to make them usable and beautiful, so using the planter carelessly is like insulting your brain work and elbow grease.

Lots of wishes

D


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dimitri M said:


> It goes a lot further than a "potted" plant.
> I say all this because i consider that the most valuable part in this project is not the hard-fo-get free-edge planks, but the hours you spend to make them usable and beautiful, so using the planter carelessly is like insulting your brain work and elbow grease.
> 
> Lots of wishes
> ...


Thanks Dimitri, I am not a gardener, and understand all the concerns you point out,and solutions, but
I was thinking more like imitation flowers, they have some highend ones now that look more real than the real flowers.
that solves all the above.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

old coasty said:


> [QUOTE, I like the recipe box idea, what size do recipes come in? would they be on 3X5 cards? or is there a certain size that works best?
> Herb


Herb, I'm certainly not Roxanne, but my wife likes 4x6 cards. 3x5 are often too small for involved recipes.
Bob[/QUOTE]

Just saw the question today Herb. I would build it to take 4X6 cards. 3x5 will fit in the box as well.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Herb, I saw your finished planter on the pinterest pics, but can't find it here. You made a very spectacular base that projects the body of the planter in a very subtle but effective way. Can we see here a few details please?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can only think of a handful of pen blanks. I think that some of the boards are just thick enough, the slimline shown is under 3/8".


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I am really scratching my head on this one. I was given a box of wood,and told to see what I could build out of this.
> 
> It is a real challenge. Apparently the owner Had cut down an ornamental shrub, maybe a Holly bush, and cut it in firewood length,then decided to resaw it into boards some time ago. He cut it green and sprayed/ painted it with paraffin wax and stored it away in his shop dark corner and forgot about it. When he passed away awhile back, his widow gave it to me and asked for me to please makes something out of Al's wood for her.
> 
> ...


Herb, if he was cremated you could make him a box to put his ashes in.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Herb, if he was cremated you could make him a box to put his ashes in.


I will have to check that out, good suggestion.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I can only think of a handful of pen blanks. I think that some of the boards are just thick enough, the slimline shown is under 3/8".


Thanks Harry, unfortunately I am not set up for turning pens, but you are right, that would be a good simple solution.

Love your tutorial by the way. Good that you revived that for the newer members.
Herb


----------

